# Questions about the media for the Fluval 404



## selfmaniac (Apr 27, 2005)

I have a 29 gallon tank with a Fluval 404 filter. The media I am using in order from bottom to top of container:
1st level = Bio Max Biological Filter Media
2nd level = Carbon Media
3rd level = Carbon Media
4th level(top) = Ammonia Remover

How often should I be replacing each media including the sponges?

I often should I clean the media?

Do I need to use all levels for a 29 gallon tank? Can I use just one level of Carbon?

Do you recommend a different setup of media for a freshwater fish tank?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have the fluval external filter for the 20 gal and under tank.Apparently we are "supposed" to change the foam every few months, but I have done it annually when the foam starts to get hard and crunchy feeling. I only change 1 block of faom each month so as not to mess up the bio filter, and I notch the corners so i know which to replace first next time.
I clean the filter monthly and wash it out well of all the floaty stuff in old tank water . did it once in tap water and caused real havoc in the tank!! I change the bio filter ceramic tubes every 3 months. I have some loose and some in the little plastic net bag. The loose I toss out, put the stuff in the bag as loose and replace the stuff in the bag. i do not change bio filter at the same time as foam!!
I do not use carbon as it is a waste of money to use it and after 2 weeks I am told it leaches toxins back into the water. It is used to remove medicine or dyes from the water. Instead I use pre filter ceramic tubes to filter out more of the debris. have used this system for 18 month with no problems.
Mouse


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

Rather than using your biofilter media as the first stage it would be better to use it just before the ammo chips. The more particulate matter you can remove from the water before reaching the biomedia the longer your media will last. Personally I use a layer of floss at each stage on all my canister filters. loss is cheap, effective and easily replaced. By putting a layer of floss at each stage my bio media has never had to be changed, a simple rinse in old water restores it to like new condition.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Interesting about the floss. I also have a layer in my bottom basket so it doesn't get much debris in the bio media. 
I was told or read in the fluval manual that the reason you have to change the bio media is because the holes in the cylinders get filled with the good bacteria but they die over time thus polluting the media and affecting the 'new' bacteria that reproduce in a negative way. It has nothing to do with what debris gets into the cylinders.
mouse


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

True enogh on the bacteria buildup, however I have been running the same clay cylinders in my canister for 3 years now and my bio is running at normal levels with no problems at all. The key I think, is to perform regular maint. on the media and keep it clean and free of debris. Of course the stirring of the media that takes place in the cleaning process probably helps to break up the dead material and remove it, tho this is pure speculation.


----------



## selfmaniac (Apr 27, 2005)

What does Floss look like? I went to Petsmart looking for it and found nothing called Floss. They did have Polyfiber Filter Pads that was cut-to-fit. Is that floss?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are one in the same. Craft stores also sell it in bulk and cheaper. You can cut it to your liking.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

I wouldn't change bio ceramic media; thats where the bacteria colonises. I'd ditch the ammo remover and change the carbon once a month and the sponges prolly every 8-12 months.


----------

